# HFEA Proposals - have your say



## Lambie64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dear All

I thought I would share the following. I receive the monthly newsletter from the HFEA and they want your views for their Information for Quality Consultation. Whether you agree with the HFEA or not they are here to stay!! The newsletter states:

"We want to improve the way HFEA communicates with clinics, patients, and donors and the consultation offers the chance for all stakeholders to comment on our plans in doing so. 
From now until 12 November 2014 you can feedback on our proposals on ways to: 
[list type=disc]
[*]provide online patient feedback
[*]simplify how we present success rates 
[*]provide information on donor availability 
[/list] We are planning to redesign our clinic search tool, Choose a Fertility Clinic, and we would like your views on how we should present pregnancy rates in the future. We're planning to add new features such as patient feedback, donor conception waiting times and information about the cost of treatment. You can have your say on all these issues and more by taking part in the consultation".
If you are interested in taking part or reading more this is the link: http://www.hfea.gov.uk/9164.html?utm_source=oct14&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=eupdate

Regards

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

